# *NEWS* 2008 Dura Ace



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Not sure if this has been covered, I tried searching but all I found was old threads and rumours.

Just having been to a 2008 product update for dealers, I've got some tasty news.

*Shimano will be manufacturing full carbon fibre cranks* in addition to the current alu. crank options. Unlike many other carbon cranks these will be made on 100% CF- no wrapping of aluminium, period.

They will be 10% stiffer and a few grams lighter. Only saw a photo which is much like the one snapped on Cyclingnews.com with the addition of the Dura-Ace graphic. Technology is from their fishing area also applied with the new XTR shadow RD. Production will be very very limited- Pro Tour teams will not get this as sponsored equipment (the teams or riders will have to purchase themselves!). Apparently it's a highly complicated manufacturing process. Will only be available in 165mm or 170mm or 175mm. Expect to pay around $USD 2200 or more. Expected arrival date: Dec 2007/Jan 2008.

Also a redesign of the hubs: front hub is now lighter and more conicole shaped. Rear hub is where the business it at. Pawl engagement will be 25% faster than current model. Ti freewheel body. Compatible with 10/9/8 speed.


Other news: Sora gets an update, but you can see most of that now. Ultegra SL- you all know about and the 105 pedal will now also be with the wide body (like Ultegra). 

NB: No pictures because the DA stuff just isn't out yet!


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Copying Campagnolo as usual


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Surprised they are skipping 172.5mm crank length for now. That would be odd.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

The new rear hub design has been known of for a while now. It is using this new(old)design as the basis of all their new wheels.

The 7850 rear hub looks to be an update of the 7700 rear hub. With the 7800 rear hub they tried to copy Campy and get a lighter hub, hence the aluminum cassette body and the moving of the hub bearings inboard of the cassette body. With the 7850, the driveside hub bearings are back to being outboard of the cassette body and the pawls look to be encased in the cassette body, as was the case with the 7700 hub.

Kudos to them for tacitly admitting that the 7800 design was a mistake and going back to a design that worked.

$2200 for carbon cranks?!? I wonder if all those who have continually longed for Shimano to make a carbon crank will be pleased to pony up for them?!!!!!


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

I think he meant 2200 for the whole group


----------



## krankenstein (Sep 12, 2006)

gradosu said:


> I think he meant 2200 for the whole group


lets hope, cause otherwise:yikes:


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANKYOU!! Shimano finally make my dream come true ( as in other thread " if shimano ever go carbon " ) now we know the answer. ticking tikcing.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Davoosie said:


> Copying Campagnolo as usual


Oh that's right ................ Campy invented Sti too! :mad2: 

Get a clue!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm just saying... there ain't no way that the top riders in the peloton, ( contador, Pettachi, Rogers) that currently ride DA are gonna pay for their group. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

So now carbon fiber _IS_ ok for bike parts?

Make up your minds guys...


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

yanksphan said:


> So now carbon fiber _IS_ ok for bike parts?
> 
> Make up your minds guys...


I guess carbon is ok for parts when the technology and costs make it feasible. They aren't the first or last company that will adopt carbon.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/shimano-launches-carbon-dura-ace-crankset-12255?img=1

It's not all carbon. It has an aluminum core.


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

ipaul said:


> Surprised they are skipping 172.5mm crank length for now. That would be odd.


FYI:
"The crankset will be available in 53/39T and 52/39T gear combinations with 170, 172.5 and 175mm crank arm lengths. Look for availability in Spring 2008"


----------



## Chompers (Feb 3, 2004)

ipaul said:


> Surprised they are skipping 172.5mm crank length for now. That would be odd.


Imagine if they did that.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

good find


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

nice.. keep driving the price of nice alloy sets! i will gladly take them over carbon


----------

